# A Haunted Victorian - WARNING lot's of pics



## landrvr1

Ahh, everything is in place at last. Several pics from this evening...


----------



## landrvr1




----------



## landrvr1




----------



## landrvr1




----------



## landrvr1




----------



## landrvr1




----------



## kevin242

in a word: wow!


----------



## Rhiannon

Wish I could see that in person! You should be proud...
Just amazing


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow! That is pretty amazing stuff. Way to go landrvr! I too wish I could go see that in person.


----------



## ScareFX

Very, very impressive! Thanks for sharing those pics. Great job!


----------



## krough

Very nice, im sure the TOT's will love it.

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch

[Mouth Open]


----------



## SpectreTTM

WOW, Those are sweet.

What are the two skulls in the upper floors? They look great.


----------



## witchywoman

Great job!! Love it!


----------



## maxcarnage

beautiful work..Yours is definately one I wish I could see in person. I got so much rain, my yard flooded so badly, that I had to bring most of my stuff in to protect it....I especially like your graveyard


----------



## TipoDeemin

Did I mention before how jealous I am of your house and your props?  Because I am. I definitely, definitely am.


----------



## colinsuds

OH MY GOD! i wish i had your house. its so perfect for halloween yet it looks haunted all year round. As soon as im out of high school and university and have a job im buyiong (or building)a house like yours


----------



## propman

Man! WOW! DUDE! KICK ASS! WOAH! 

p.s. is that a peppers ghost?


----------



## bonzaiii

Wow, that is nothing short of incredible!!! Not only were the props fantastic but you did an amazing job with the lighting. 
My 2005 haunt


----------



## Front Yard Fright

wow! that looks really cool! i really like the guy made of vines! very nice!


----------



## Mollins

one second whilst i pick my jaw from the floor


this is the sort of thing that ignites my love for halloween!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm glad that lovely victorian house didn't go to waste on someone without the talent nor desire to haunt it. Very well done.


----------



## dougspaulding

Mollins said:


> one second whilst i pick my jaw from the floor


I like the way the Scottish say 'whilst'.


----------



## Dr Morbius

dougspaulding said:


> I like the way the Scottish say 'whilst'.


Yea..when the Irish say "whilst", it's just not the same.


----------



## mandycarter

*nice pic*

Hey really nice pics yall


----------



## Mollins

hahaha

All these arguements over my awesome accent


----------



## Otaku

Just saw your fantastic pics. Simply amazing! This should prove to my wife that we're supposed to live in a Victorian!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree, very nice. Love the colors!!

Jeff


----------



## trishaanne

I LOVE your house and what you did to it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Those lights are used perfectly! Very good use of angles!


----------



## Hellrazor

absolutly amazing, WOW!


----------



## Hella

Have to agree, the set up at this house is amazing. I Love it.


----------



## slightlymad

WOW time to sell the rancher


----------



## TearyThunder

It looks like I need to fold my cards now. The house is fantastic! I wish I was that good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Since I'm not doing a Haunt this year, this might be a good alternative!!


----------



## meltdown211

WOW, thats really great! Really a great blend of stuff...not overdone either.

Kudos man!

Melty


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have always wanted one of those victorian homes.

Beutiful decorations. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## sadayo

*Authentic*

The graveyard looks authentic. The glowing coffin is clever!


----------



## edwood saucer

Really really cool. Great atmosphere. Got to get up to Elgin sometime!


----------



## Evil Eyes

Wow, your house is incredible! What a fun area that must be for the kiddies to trick-or-treat in. Give us some how-tos, pleeeaaassseee!


----------



## Hauntiholik

How-tos may be difficult since landrvr1 hasn't logged in since Halloween last year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That house looks fantastic.

Elgin neighbors the town I live in - I may have to wander over there to see if they still decorate. Elgin has a big "Historic Homes" type of tour every year. There are lots of beautiful, old homes in the center of Elgin.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OHHHH, I see what happened.
Jeff bumped it up to show what he would like to do.

Do you have a pic of your house, Jeff? Maybe we could give some suggestions. Unless you were just showing what you would like to do.


----------



## The GooGoo Man

Wow not only are your props great but , the photos are top quality!! Great job and keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Big Howlin

*Never saw this post but whos place is this and where is it?!!!!
This is my dream house!!! DREAM!!!*


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's landrvr1's house in Elgin, Illinois.
Maybe someone near there might have an idea as to the address???


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oh, you decorated special? I assumed that was how your house looked all year long. 

Seriously, great job.

You need to make sure that every once in a while when the neighborhood kids are out playing that you let out some kind of blood curdling scream from inside the house, drag a heavy blue body-shaped tarp from the trunk to the back yard, etc... don't do these things too often just often enough to make the kids think that you guys are living a real life horror movie. Will totally freak them out when the following Halloween comes around.


----------



## DrSmith239

This may be the finest lighting job and photography I've ever seen on a home haunt. Pity this person is no longer frequenting this site because I'd love to know how he got that particular shade of green.

I REALLY need work on my lighting this year. What's the point of having a bunch of really cool props if nobody can see 'em?


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Picture perfect....just a wonderful display! 
Glad people with second story windows use them. I never understood why I often see second stories with nothing going on up there. 
man...I would do that in a second if I didn't live in this one story rancher!


----------



## Moon Dog

Too bad this poster is no longer posting... I would like some how tos as well...


----------



## NecroBones

DrSmith239 said:


> This may be the finest lighting job and photography I've ever seen on a home haunt. Pity this person is no longer frequenting this site because I'd love to know how he got that particular shade of green.
> 
> I REALLY need work on my lighting this year. What's the point of having a bunch of really cool props if nobody can see 'em?


Yeah, lighting is really key. With good lighting, you can get by with pretty simple props, IMHO.

Cheap colored flood lights on dimmers can go a long way.


----------



## lyssa-anne

OMG...what an amazing job!!! Thats an a amazing home!


----------



## kerryike

Wholy poop!

I wonder how I missed this post for so long. This is exactly what I want...but I have to buy the house first!

Awesome ! ! !


----------



## IshWitch

That is EXACTLY why Victorians are my favorite house!

So freakin' awesome and beautiful and fantastic and....

LOL
droooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## ScareySuzie

i'd love to do the figures in the windows, but my kids are 9 & 6 and might not like a frankenstein in their room... my little one is afraid of the storm trooper helmet on his shelf!


----------



## MrTrick

That vine body scarecrow is awesome


----------



## HrdHeaded1

wow.. double wow! Nice job.. I agree.. I wish I could see it in person!


----------

